# Carolanne effect



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I downloaded a clip of a little girl singing Itsy bitsy spider, and altered it in Goldwave to give her that Carolanne from Poltergeist effect.

http://media.putfile.com/ibspider-creepy


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Neat! i may be using that this year in my haunt...we'll see...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice effect Doc.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I'd like to learn how you accomplished that effect.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Ditto. I have tried to get that effect with GoldWave, but so far no success. Which effects did you use? Is there some phase-shifting in there? That sounds really spooky, Dr. M. I'd love to use that effect for "voices in the graveyard".


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Listening again it almost sounds like a bit of back-masking is used. I don't know GoldWave - I use Mixcraft for all my SFX editing, but I'm sure there are some similar filters and effects.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

1. reverse the track
2. add some reverb and maybe some flanging
3. reverse the track back
4. ...
5. profit!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

mrklaw is close. No flanging. Use echo and reverb until it sounds right.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Excellent! You did a fantastic job of it too, Doc. Really creepy. I fully intend on experimenting with this effect. Maybe I can create a filter for Mixcraft with this and call it "Doc's Carolanne Effect" or something.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Ahhh! I'm most of the way there. I have an older version of GoldWave at home - the latest version won't run under Win98, so I'm missing some of the newest effect functions. Thanks, Dr. M!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You're welcome! I can't wait to hear what you guys come up with.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Doc that is the best and will definitly be put in the stroller prop this year.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Really? cool! Take a vid.. I wanna see!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That sound file gave me chills! Especially toward the end when the strings start in......WAAAAY Creepy! 
Thanks for starting my morning out right....now I'll be humming itsy-bitsy all day..LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Anytime!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's a really nice clip Doc. like it alot


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi,

I was looking around the internet last night and found a great website with excellent Halloween MP3's for download. Nothing like audio effects done well and in MP3 format. The thunder & lightning effect were pretty good too, especially #16. The site has many halloween music files as well.

http://rewindshow.com/haunt/hsed.asp


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Now that was creepy. i can picture a child sitting backwards in a graveyard, all you see is her back and long hair. As she sits and sings this song, and the TOTs see shadows of some long legged spider on a gravestone moving, or FCG spider hanging down from above moving.....errieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey! Great idea, Wormy! That would fit perfectly.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmm. having a person singing this while danging from the spider's fangs....


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

With the kind permission of the Dr., I would like to use it with my spider minus the skeleton. I would have a moving wrapped up kid in the web behind singing it. ItsyBitsy he he.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hey spider rider, do you have a how to for your giant spider?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

No, when I made it I wasn't aware of all of these Halloween forums or I would have documented it. The legs are pvc u-bolted to a piece of plywood. I textured them with monster mud/burlap and Great Stuff foam. The body is a beach ball that I fiberglassed with cloth and resin from home depot. The eyes are vaseline glass marbles from e-bay. Here is how the legs are attached before it is covered in great stuff foam. That is back when I used basketballs in garbage sacks for the head and body.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow doc that was 2 cool -i love it,


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks pyro..

Spider rider, I charge $5.00 per use royalties...LOL!
Just kidding...Go ahead and use it however you like. That's why I did it! I would like to see a vid of it when you get it going..that would be cool!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

good job doc!
i used the original track of this last year in my kids room...
yours is much better!
i might have to make a new cd!
.


----------

